# cursor issue with Empires Dawn of the Modern World



## tdawg92 (Mar 6, 2013)

hello, when i get to the main menu of this game i cannot see my cursor move. However, i can still use my mouse if i mistakenly move over it and blindly click but its still showing that the cursor is in the middle of the page. i tried installing and uninstalling, ive been looking for a faq's page but only found this site. my mouse works on all other applications of the computer. any help would be greatly appriciated. Thank You


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried running in compatibility mode? Try running it in administrator and W SP3 then go to progressively older versions of windows


right click on the game's .exe
properties
compatibility (tab)
run as admin and change to run as XP SP3

Does alt tabbing out fix the issue?
Does putting it in windowed fix it? (ALT + ENTER)

Is the game patched to the latest version?
The last patch is *version 1.03*

1.01

1.01 to 1.02

1.02 to 1.03


----------

